

Ask HN: What's the deal with CISPA? - some1else

There was a lot of discussion on Hacker News regarding SOPA. I was expecting to see a lot of coverage regarding CISPA, but it looks like people aren't that interested: http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=sopa%2C%20cispa%2C%20pipa&#38;geo=US&#38;cmpt=q<p>Do you think Americans will care enough to stop it? Are people sidetracked, or is internet about to change?
======
hkhanna
Since the President has said he would veto it, most people don't think it will
even pass the Senate.

People are saving up their 'capital' (e.g. blacking out their websites) for
when there is a real danger of something like this becoming law.

------
mikecane
I was wondering this too since tomorrow -- 4/22 -- is supposed to be an
Internet Blackout day to protest CISPA. But it seems only some Anons are doing
this. I don't see the groundswell from others.

